# Vote for Palaenopsis book cover



## Lars Pedersen (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi

I am about to publish a book on Phalaenopsis written by David Lafarge.

We are in the process of deciding a cover for it...

You can go here and tell what you think is best:
http://www.facebook.com/Phalaenopsislelivre


Go to the 6 images where it say: 
Couverture 6 billeder
Laquelle préférez-vous?

Just write in english, which one you like best.

Thanks a lot.

It will come out this summer in both English and French editions.


Lars


----------



## Secundino (Apr 5, 2013)

Number 4.


----------



## emydura (Apr 5, 2013)

Number 1


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2013)

#1!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 5, 2013)

I vote for #1 also!


----------



## Hera (Apr 5, 2013)

#5. It stands out best against the black and makes a nice full picture.


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2013)

I like #2.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 6, 2013)

I voted on the page, but couldn't choose between 1 2 and 5 I think


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 6, 2013)

#4


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 6, 2013)

#3


----------



## fibre (Apr 7, 2013)

#4


----------



## Cochlopetalum (Apr 7, 2013)

I like 6 the best, just get rid off the white label. 
I also like 2.


----------

